# Water Resources and Environmental Morning



## structuraleit (Jan 16, 2011)

Any recommendations in preparing for the following items? I'm having a difficult time finding study materials pin pointing these subjects and CERM briefly mention these topics.

Water Resources and Environmental:

D. Wastewater Treatment

1. Collection systems (e.g., lift stations, sewer networks, infiltration, inflow)

E. Water Treatment

1. Hydraulic loading

2. Distribution systems


----------



## SteveTennessee (Jan 17, 2011)

structuraleit said:


> Any recommendations in preparing for the following items? I'm having a difficult time finding study materials pin pointing these subjects and CERM briefly mention these topics.
> Water Resources and Environmental:
> 
> D. Wastewater Treatment
> ...



The CERM should cover about everything you will need for the morning exam. Remember your work space will be limited. I took way too many references.


----------



## jeffbirm (Jan 17, 2011)

My personal experience with studying for the test is that those specific subjects are not of much importance on the morning test. I would not expect to see any serious design questions to come from that sections. You might however just make yourself familiar with the information, and expect there may be a definition type of question from this section. Keep in mind when you study to focus on the topics that you feel you are able to cover easily and grasp. I personally had many sections of the CERM that I didn't touch since I either was confident I could not learn the information in time or it may take two days to cover the material for 1 question on the test. I good outline for preparing for the test is posted here http://pe-exam.com/studyforthepeexam.html. It also has some notes as to what section of the CERM are most critical to your preparation.


----------



## civ_wre_nc (Jan 18, 2011)

jeffbirm said:


> My personal experience with studying for the test is that those specific subjects are not of much importance on the morning test. I would not expect to see any serious design questions to come from that sections. You might however just make yourself familiar with the information, and expect there may be a definition type of question from this section. Keep in mind when you study to focus on the topics that you feel you are able to cover easily and grasp. I personally had many sections of the CERM that I didn't touch since I either was confident I could not learn the information in time or it may take two days to cover the material for 1 question on the test. I good outline for preparing for the test is posted here http://pe-exam.com/studyforthepeexam.html. It also has some notes as to what section of the CERM are most critical to your preparation.


I agree. Morning questions should be very straightforward simple calculations. They may sound complicated but will be a simple calculation in most cases. CERM should suffice.


----------



## Risk (Feb 8, 2011)

I worked every single practice problem in the practice manual that parallels the CERM that had to do with Water Resources and ENV... about 10 times.. and more for the ones that gave me any grief. I also worked the first 20 or 30 practice problems for every other discipline also, many times. If anything seemed foreign or uncomfortable... I did it again.

The test did not surprise me at all. It seemed to be exactly what I expected, so be prepared and shuold be no issues. Tab the hell out of your CERM.


----------

